# Some rabbits from today...



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

two reasons I decided to go rabbit hunting today...

1. New 17 m2
2finally figured out how to cook rabbit.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

good job man


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thats sweet


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

how u like the gun I haved dicterd 17 m2 22 mag


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice bag and gun! What's your favorite way to cook rabbit?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Burly-

Stewed with onions and potatoes and a half strip of bacon.

also when I get a limit two days in a row I'll make dryed meat. (peppered)


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Season salt ond an open flame is all I need. Savage rookie looks like you pulled of a few head shots good shooting!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

all head/neck shots 20-60 yards.


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Where do you find all them bunnies? Good Shootin! Sweet!


----------

